# Quality of Indonesia made Ibanez guitar (RGD7421)



## lx- (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey,

I've been thinking about getting a 7-string guitar for a while now. Last month I've been to a guitar store in my area and played a RG1527-RB with Edge Pro tremolo. The neck felt really odd, since I've never played a 7-string before, but I think I'll get used to it pretty fast. I didn't buy it, because it had some scratches and its price was quite high.

Now, Ibanez released some new guitars in 2012 and especially the RGD7421 looks interesting to me. Basically, it's nothing special: fixed bridge, 3 way pickup selector and a volume knob. Since I barely use the tone knob and never use the tremolo on my guitar, the RGD7421 has all the features I need. A simple 7-string for around 500.
The pickups it comes with probably suck pretty bad, but if I buy one, I'll replace them with DiMarzios (AN7 + TZ7).
I'm not sure about the 26.5" scale and the Wizard-II 7 neck, but that's not the reason I opened the thread.
So basically it has everything I need in a guitar.

It is made in Indonesia and this seems to be a no go for a lot of people because of its lower quality. Since I'm going to change the pickups anyway, I'm wondering what could be so bad about it. Fret work? Neck joint?

So, are Indonesia made Ibanez guitars really that bad as some people say? Would you get the RGD7421? Why should I not get an Indonesia made Ibanez?


Greetz,
lx-


----------



## MJMinky (Feb 18, 2012)

Actually, it depends. I had an Indonesian made 2008 rg7321 and it just felt like a toy(cheap) to me and was uncomfortable to play - I had to struggle to play decently. My left hand fingers got tired and tense very fast and right forearm felt like falling off  But it really depends on your body. Now when I have my rg7420 it feels absolutely brilliant to play because the guitar is very easy to play and has some feel of the value  Also my old rg7321 had utterly bad pickups, the fretwork and binding also wasn't the best, and when changing tunings or somehow putting a force on the neck, it made some kind of cracking noise. I thought that the neck joint was loose but it wasn't. Yeah, and the nut was terrible  I recommend you to purchase MIJ rg7421 on an ebay and you will be content. Still they will need a pickup replacement but rg7421 pickups are better than rgd7421 pickups, I guess. 

It seems like I described MII Ibanezes as awful guitars. They are great as entry level guitars, but later you'll find yourself looking for something better if you'll realize that you want to keep going the 7string route. Hope it helps


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've had great experiences with Indo Ibbys. The first 7-string I ever owned was an Indo RG7321, and the 7321 I own now is also Indo. From my experience, it seems that while the newer models are good, the older ones are better. As far as the RGD7421, I can't say. I'd really like to get my hands on one so I could tell you. 

Overall, if you're not in need of the longer scale you should see if you can pick up a used RG7421 or 7621.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

I played a RGD7421 yesterday, didn't like it. I couldn't stand the bridge and the neck felt really chunky and uncomfortable.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I played a RGD7421 yesterday, didn't like it. I couldn't stand the bridge and the neck felt really chunky and uncomfortable.





That makes me sad, because I've been GAS'ing for one on and off since they came out. I probably know what you're talking about, though. Is it like the brand new RG7321's with the same bridge? I ask because I had about the same reaction when I first played one of those. They just don't compare to the older 7321's IMO.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 18, 2012)

I still own my MII destroyer, nothing wrong except sharp frets.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah its the same bridge as the new RG7321, might be better quality, but same shape AFAIK.

I was pretty disappointed as well, because I love the RGD. I went in hoping to like it and want to own one, but I don't know, The neck just felt cheap to me.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll just add, you should try locate one and play it and see how you like the neck rather than take my word on something that is completely subjective.

As my Made in Indonesia Epiphone LP100 is insanely good, Its on par with my RG7620.. yes, that's right. The tuners aren't that great but thats a $70 fix if i decide to do it, but the neck is great, its extremely resonant and the fretwork is pretty good.


----------



## Metamurphic (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm gonna jump in with some opinions/comparisons for those who may be interested in an RGD7421 but have not yet played one.

We all know about the feel and quality of MIJ Ibby 7 strings and i own or have owned

RGA 7
RG7321
RG7421
RG1527
S7420 (MIJ)

I've always had a pet hate for indo ibby 7's BUT:
There's a new RGD7421 at my local music store and i've had an extended play of it as well as a new premium RG7 and i found the neck profiles, feel and finish to be identicle. The premium had better fretwork but there was nothing at all wrong with the RGD. In fact i was pleasently suprised.

I found the profile on both these models to feel closesr to an rg1527 than any other ibby. They had a slighty bigger more square feel but still very playable. I found them to be much more likeable than the necks i've experianced on older RG7321 and RGA 7 which i found almost unplayable compared to my S7420.

I also found the diference in scale barely noticable.

I don't see any reason to not go for the RGD apart from a pickup swap and if the bridge bothers you that much you can replace it. That being said you still WILL get a better guitar for less money if you find a good RG7420/7620 2nd hand. :twocents:


----------



## IbanezFred (Feb 18, 2012)

lx- said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a 7-string guitar for a while now. Last month I've been to a guitar store in my area and played a RG1527-RB with Edge Pro tremolo. The neck felt really odd, since I've never played a 7-string before, but I think I'll get used to it pretty fast. I didn't buy it, because it had some scratches and its price was quite high.
> 
> ...


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 18, 2012)

lx- said:


> Hey,
> 
> So, are Indonesia made Ibanez guitars really that bad as some people say? Would you get the RGD7421? Why should I not get an Indonesia made Ibanez?
> 
> ...



First off. Welcome!

The neck profiles are different from the MIJ Ibanez. I have not played the 7 string version, but I have played a RGD321 (last years model). I liked it A LOT! 

The quality of these guitars is surprisingly good. Every time I pick one up, I am like "there is no way this guitar is this inexpensive".


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 19, 2012)

I own two MIJ's and one MII. I'm quite content with the MII (RGA7), but it's just a totally different league compared to the MIJ's (RG7420 and RG7620). To name some things the MII fails at compared to the MIJ's:

-The finish, it's a bit messy, not very decent. The RGA has a faux white binding and there are are black spots in it. Not to mention the body binding color does not match with the neck binding color. But this is RGA7 related, not RGD7421.
-The routing looks like it's been done with a hacksaw, be careful with handling the electronics, you might get a splinter.
-The inferior fretwork, both cheap metal (oxidates like crazy) and sharp edges.

I do not want to say all MII's lack in these departments, because frankly, I haven't seen 'em all. Did see some though, and especially the finish and fretwork are my biggest issues with them.

I would say just find a used 7(4/6)21, because those rule. However, you can't beat the pricing on the MII's and the Gibraltar bridge is really great, I dare to say even better than the gotoh bridges on the 7(4/6)21's.


----------



## craigny (Feb 19, 2012)

I have owned several Indo Ibbys and have been pleased with all of them...IMO they are nice guitars..ive owned a Apex2 indo, RGA 8 indo, ICT700 indo and a VBT 700 indo, and i must say they were all great guitars.


----------



## Valserp (Feb 19, 2012)

I've owned an APEX2 and an RG321MH which sounded good and an MTM2 which sounded phenomenal - probably one of the best tones I've heard on a guitar.
So my opinion on indo ibbies is positive and I can't wait to save up for an RGD7421


----------



## pingOMOG (Feb 21, 2012)

Indo Ibbys are good.
but the pickups are weak, replace it,
if you want to replace the stock pickups, you can get a Guitarheads HEX7 set if you are on a budget, beats the crap out of the stock pickups for a cheap price ($50 a set)

I have an old RG321MH, I dont like the stock pickups so I swapped it with the hex,
quality wise, its okay,

there are some bad lemons out there, so carefully inspect the guitar before buying.


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 21, 2012)

Where are you buying from? Can you try it out first or send it back if you don't like it. If you can do either of these you have absolutely nothing to lose(-return shipping).


----------



## Rex (Feb 22, 2012)

pingOMOG said:


> Indo Ibbys are good.
> but the pickups are weak, replace it,
> if you want to replace the stock pickups, you can get a Guitarheads HEX7 set if you are on a budget, beats the crap out of the stock pickups for a cheap price ($50 a set)
> 
> ...



Hi, And how is the sounds of these Hex 7? I´ve got a 2005 1527.
Are way better than the stock v7 / v8? 

There`s people who says that it sounds similar to the blaze custom.

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 22, 2012)

I imagine the 7421 is about on par with the current 7321, so i wouldn't expect much of a change with the neck, and if it bugs you that much you can always sand it down.

the bridge though i am def NOT impressed with, it feel far too large and should be much smaller and compact, somewhere more along the line of the hipshot style it once was, or even a straight up hipshot look alike


----------



## pingOMOG (Feb 23, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> I imagine the 7421 is about on par with the current 7321, so i wouldn't expect much of a change with the neck, and if it bugs you that much you can always sand it down.
> 
> the bridge though i am def NOT impressed with, it feel far too large and should be much smaller and compact, somewhere more along the line of the hipshot style it once was, or even a straight up hipshot look alike



+1 on the bridge, i prefer the old ibanez hardtail 
the new one looks "meh" to me


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 23, 2012)

I own a RGD7321....I love it and the quality on mine is top notch.


----------



## Tyler777 (Feb 24, 2012)

Personally love the Ibanez Indonesian necks. They have the Wizard necks down to a frikkin science over there, they've been doing it a long time. I have the 7321 and the indonesian neck is really the main thing I like about it ahahah. Most techs I've talked to are also big fans of the Ibanez Indo's. It depends what year you are buying too though.


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 24, 2012)

There is an RGD7421 on eBay right now and it looks really cool. I'm curious to see if the 7*4*21 indicates something a little better than the 7321.

For a hundred more you can get an LTD H-1007 which I'd say is really nice so I would hope the quality would at least be up to par with that Korean instrument.


----------



## mortbopet (Feb 26, 2012)

I own an Indonesian made SBMM JP60, which is very nicely made. The finish is perfect, the neck is slim and even all over, and the fretwork is nice and rounded in the edges. I couldnt imagine how my guitar could be better if built in another country - with the same materials.

I am too eiger to try the RGD7421, since it got everything i need, so ill stick around and wait for the first review to dump in!


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 26, 2012)

I recently got the newer RGD320 also, the new pups are amazing actually and the quality is fantastic. Just needs a set up. Cleaned it and gave the board a drank. Top notch quality.


----------



## mortbopet (Feb 27, 2012)

dont know if you guys have watched this, but session music (GE) has posted a video review of the guitar:


----------



## Kryaxysa (Feb 29, 2012)

Just to reiterate what everyone has said..

I've had decent experience with indo Ibby's. With a good setup, they feel pretty nice in my hands. And again, Ibanez tends to not put the greatest stock pickups in, so I recommend you to just get a nice setup and a pickup change once you get it.


----------



## jrose92081 (Nov 25, 2013)

I recently purchased an rgd7421 from samash direct and I have a few minor concerns with it. The string gauge that came with the guitar I like but many tend to buy heavier lower strings to help with the low A going out of tune. After putting a heavier string (64) i realized that the string wasn't the issue, it was the nut. I replaced the nut with a Tusq xl and fixed that issue. I wish the guitar had a hip-shot bridge but even if I wanted to replace the stock Gibraltar I would have 4 holes to fill in the body of the guitar. (may do one day if I ever put custom paint on it). The pickups are ok sounding but lack depth. I will be installing Either Dimarzio Illuminators or the Seymour Duncan Nazgul and Sentient. The finish is nice to look at but the very first day the finish where I rest my pinkie and ring finger while playing became wore from friction. This is normal with lower quality guitars. My PRS se custom 24 did the same thing. I am trying to keep my fingers off the body while playing but that is proving to be difficult. If anyone has any question let me know and I will do my best to answer them.

My Gear:
PRS Custome 24 SE w/ Dimarzio crunchlab/liquid fire/coil tap vol and tone
Schecter hellraiser 6 w/SD JB/59
Tradition semi-hollow (Prs copy) stock (very nice guitar imo)
Ibanez RGD7421 stock except TUSQ nut (for now \m/)
Line 6 DT50 Head
Line 6 4x12
Line 6 HD500


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 25, 2013)

My $0.02 to the topicstarter: My experience with cheap indo ibby's is that you either get a lemon or a rotten lemon. And the more strings and lower tuning your guitar has, the sooner it shows.

If you were planning to spend an extra &#8364;200 on pickups, it's better to look for an overall much better built guitar around the $700 price mark and simply be happy with the stock pickups, which will probably be Seymour Duncan, or EMG.

You can have a PRS, the SBMM John Petrucci model, Schecter Damien Elite, Epiphone Matt Heafy, LTD MH417 and EC407, PRS SE Custom, Jackson Pro DKA7...

I almost forgot, there's the Ibanez Iron Label. From Indonesia.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Nov 25, 2013)

The thing with where's made...jeez. My first Ibanez was an RG470, Korean made. Whenever I googled it there was people saying "it's firewood, better have it robbed or smth". Same about the bridge; it has the worst reputation ever.

After having it for around 15 years, let me say that it's been my main and only electric guitar until last year. Never found a flaw on it, tuning and overall setup is very solid once you have it done, so it might need setup every 2 years. Frets are damn solid, and even if I look in different angles, they haven't worn out. Only downside were pickups, but I was comfortable with them until this year when I swapped the bridge for a D-Sonic. 

Last year I bought an Ibanez Premium and I can notice the detail in it. They are a bit more expensive than regular Indos, but I'm sure regular Indos along Iron Labels are just as good. Just a pickup swap and they'll be good.

To be honest, your question is so subjective. It's like asking which car is better. Of course people owning Audis will say everything cheaper is crap, and people owning an average car can tell you good things about it. In this forum, there are amateurs, average players and professional players. It depend also the monetary capacity you have.

In my oppinion, these guitars should be decent for any average player. People saying they can't even play it it's because they either don't know to setup at all, or they got a flawed one which only takes carrying it to the store and getting a replacement if the problem is that bad.

Of course, if you have the money, the more expensive generally is the better, so going for Prestige or J-Customs should be ideal. But cheaper guitars are good too.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 25, 2013)

No one noticed that this is a necro thread?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Nov 25, 2013)

You need to play one yourself (sorry if its been stated already). A lot of things I've seen as arguments against the guitar are opinion based. You could LOVE a lot of things they hate. 

For what it's worth, it is pretty well known and recognized that Ibanez has greatly brought up the quality of the Indonesian products.


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 26, 2013)

i own an RGD7421 and love the hell out of it, throwing a D activator in the bridge and some sperzel locking tuners really makes the guitar feel amazing.


----------



## Dcm81 (Nov 26, 2013)

and just because all further input in this thread will be extremely usefull:


----------



## Metal-Box (Nov 26, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but... I personally think the whole MIJ thing is a bit overblown. Granted a lot of the older Ibanez guitars were really good. I started buying Ibanez guitars in 1989 and have seen the progression over the years and I have to say, I think the Indo models are very good as long as it's not a $200 guitar. However, in the $500+, the MII are pretty darn good.


----------

